# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या है थायराइड के मरीजों के लिए उचित आहार!!!

## Apurv Sharma

आज क दोर में थायराइड रोग तेजी से बढ़ रहा है। तनावग्रस्त जीवनशैली और अनियमित खान-पान इसकी बड़ी वजह है। थायराइड में भोजन का बड़ा महत्*व होता है। इस लेख में हम आपको बता रहे हैं थायराइड के मरीजों का आहार कैसा होना चाहिए। 



दरअसल थायराइड शरीर मे पाए जाने वाले एंडोक्राइन ग्लैंड में से एक है। थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन में श्वास नली के ऊपर एवं स्वरयन्त्र के दोनों तरफ दो भागों में तितली के  आकार में बनी होती है। यह ग्रंथी 'थाइराक्सिन' नामक हार्मोन बनाती है। जो शरीर के ऊर्जा क्षय, प्रोटीन उत्पादन व अन्य हार्मोन के प्रति होने वाली संवेदनशीलता नियंत्रित करती है। यह ग्रंथि शरीर के मेटाबॉल्जिम को भी नियंत्रण करती है।मतलब 
 यह हमारे द्वारा किये गए भोजन को ऊर्जा में बदलने का काम करती है। यही नहीं, यह हृदय, मांसपेशियों, हड्डियों व कोलेस्ट्रोल को भी काफी प्रभावित करती है।
शुरुआती दौर में थायराइड के किसी भी लक्षण का पता आसानी से नहीं चल पाता, क्योंकि गर्दन में छोटी सी गांठ सामान्य ही मान ली जाती है। और जब तक इसे गंभीरता से लिया जाता है, तब तक यह भयानक रूप ले लेता है। यदि थायराइड को लेकर आपका पारिवारिक इतिहास हो, तो आपको थायराइड होने की आशंका ज्यादा रहती है। इसके अलावा आप क्या भोजन करते हैं, यह थायराइड में बहुत महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका रखता है। विशेषकर जब आपको थायराइड हो तो आपको अपने भोजन का विशेष खयाल रखने की जरूरत होती है। यदि आप थायराइड के मरीज हैं तो आपका आहार इस प्रकार का होना चाहिये।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड के मरीजों के लिए आहार*थायराइड से होने वाली समस्याओं से बचने के लिए मरीज को  प्रोटीन और फाइबर युक्त आहार का उचित मात्रा में सेवन करन चाहिए।  *आयोडीन*थायराइड के मरीज को अधिक आयोडीन युक्त खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन चाहिए। आयोडीन थायरॉयड ग्रंथि के कारण हो सकने वाले साइड इफेक्ट को कम कर देता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*साबुत अनाज* साबुत अनाज में विटामिन, खनिज और फाइबर प्रचुर मात्रा में होते हैं। अनाज के सेवन से शारीरिक रोग प्रतिरोध क्षमता बढ़ जाती है। पुराने भूरे रंग के चावल, जई, जौ, ब्रेड, पास्ता और पॉप कॉर्न आदि साबुत अनाज के स्*वादिष्*ट और पौष्टिक स्रोत हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मछली*थायराइड में मछली फायदेमंद होती है। समुद्री मछली में आयोडीन काफी मात्रा में पाया जाता है। समुद्री मछलियों जैसे, झींगा शैलफिश आदि में ओमेगा 3 फैटी एसिड होता है। इसके अलावा ट्यूना, सामन, मैकेरल, सार्डिन, हलिबेट आदि मछलियों में ओमेगा 3 फैटी एसिड प्रचुर मात्रा में होता है, जो थाइराइड में लाभदायक होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*दूध और दही* दूध और दही में विटामिन, खनिज, कैल्शियम और अन्य पोषक तत्व पर्याप्त मात्रा में पाए जाते हैं। दही खाने से शरीर की प्रतिरक्षा भी बढ़ती है। दूध और दही आदि का सेवन थायराइड रोगियों के लिए काफी मददगार होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*फल और सब्जियां*फल और सब्जियां एंटीऑक्सीडेंट्स का प्राथमिक स्रोत होती हैं, जो शरीर को रोगों से लड़ने में मदद करते हैं। सब्जियों में पाया जाने वाला फाइबर पाचन प्रक्रिया को मजबूत बनाता है। हरी पत्तेदार सब्जियों थायरॉयड ग्रंथि के लिए लाभकारी होती हैं। हाइपरथायराइडिज्म के कारण हड्डियों को पतली और कमजोर होने से बचाने के लिए हरी और पत्तेदार सब्जियां खानी चाहिए। इनके सेवन से विटामिन- डी और कैल्शियम मिलता है, जो हड्डियों को मजबूत बनाता है। लाल और हरी मिर्च, टमाटर और ब्लूबेरी शरीर को बड़ी मात्रा में एंटीऑक्सीडेंट प्रदान करते हैं। साथ ही रोगी को फलों का सेवन भी करना चाहिए। 

Attachment 906738

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*नारियल का तेल :-*थायराइड के मरीजों को नारियल तेल का सेवन करने की सलाह दी जाती है। हालांकि यह एक स्वस्थ विकल्प हो सकता है, लेकिन यह थायराइड की बीमारी के लिए इलाज नहीं है। लेकिन यह अपने आहार में अतिरिक्त वसा और तेल को बदलने के लिए सिर्फ एक थायराइड के अनुकूल विकल्प जरूर है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सारांश :-

*इसके अलावा भोजन संतुलित और नियमित होना चाहिए। तली और मसालेदार चीजों का सेवन थायराइड के मरीजों को कतई नहीं करना चाहिए। साथ ही सोया प्रोडक्ट्स और फूलगोभी, ब्रोकली एवं पत्ता गोभी न खाएं। इनमें गूट्रोजन पाया जाता है, जिसके कारण थायरायड हार्मोन्स के प्रोडक्शन पर प्रतिकूल प्रभाव पड़ता है। साथ ही साथ आप अपने डॉक्*टर की सुझायी हुई दवाओं का सेवन भी जरूर करें।

----------

